# Strength of The Mind



## Jeff05 (Jun 1, 2009)

Objective is God
Objects are set
Set with a great seal
A seal yoy cant get
If it cant be obtained
And it cant be achieved
Then why do our minds
Opperate so caught up in deciete?
The wool sheet is heavy
Ready for disquise
The only thing not empty is sociological ties
Diping and diving into
The bottomless pit
A world of insanity
Is the way it all fits
Fits in the web all tangled in pain
Pain that cant faulter
Through the heaviest of rains
How do I survive in the 
Unjust escape
Escape from the blame
We put on all things
Just solid matter
Is a scape goat of sorts
One for our memeries
To always resort
All we have known
Is this life that we share
Thoughts of just one man can tackle a bear
Snrength of the mind is
No joke my friendIt will lead you to glory
And zenneth of all men...


----------

